# Images



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Not necessarily looking for diagnosis, just thought it might be nice to have a gallery of images of problems. 

I'll begin. 

Paph. randsii x kolopakingii. I only have this issue when my environment changes. 
Spots are rimmed in yellow and indented on the top, and brown and flat on the bottom. It doesn't spread. I've had it twice now. On the same plant. No other. 






Classic (?) cell collapse on a roth?





I will include thrip damage here tomorrow. I hope people will feel free to post photos of issues they have identified (and hopefully solved) OR as of now, unidentified! and in the future. I think this could be a very valuable resource for problem identification!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a great idea. If people post photos and describe their growing techniques and environments we could get a general concensus of the remedies to some common problems. I will take the pictures of my problem plants and upload them as soon as I can. E.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 18, 2006)

They are classic signs of thrips.

Paphman910


----------



## paphioland (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a humidity problem. Circular areas of necrosis and cellular collapse on the dermis.Maybe why you are having trouble blooming the roth. What is your humidity? can you see the marks on the opposite side of the leaves?


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

My humidity is 50-80% consistantly. 

The first photo seems to arise when there is too much humidity. The second when there is too little. These photos were NOT of the thrip damage. I never uploaded those.  

The first photo shows spots that go entirely through the leaf. The second shows spots that do not. 

Again, mostly the point of this thread was to have other people upload photos of problems also. I appreciate the advice, but would also enjoy seeing other people's issues. 

Oh, and to clarify, my roths don't have any of these things going on.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2006)

Was that as in *"MY ROTHS" ?*


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2006)

*A good example of burn*

Here is a classic shot of sunburn. 
Not terribly in focus, but you can see how the worst area turned dark brown and the tissue around it has a lot of cellular collapse. I pretty much watched this happen, so I know exactly what it is. It happens very quickly. Things got moved back pdq!


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 31, 2006)

Something?





besseae x Red Lightning


----------



## cdub (Oct 31, 2006)

That looks like a bit of mechanical damage there Zach. Stop chewing on your besseae leaves. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2006)

THat doesn't make it grow?!? Works for me :drool: every time!!!


----------



## cdub (Nov 9, 2006)

I photographed this pest on a Q-tip using a 14x hand lens on point-and-shoot mode on my camera. Under the bright light and magnification, they look brown, but appear very dark, almost black to the naked eye on my paph barbigerum. They apparently don't like bright light because I only see them in the early morning when my fluorescents switch on. After that they head south into the leaf axils or crown. I haven't noticed any damage to my plant, the buggers seem to just hang around. I'm familiar with arthropod classifiication, but I can't see to count legs or notice anything distinctive about this critter. Although, it looks mite-like. When the plant is done blooming I plan to do something about it, but in the meantime, does anyone recognize this pest?


----------



## cdub (Nov 9, 2006)

After a bit of sleuthing on the net, I think these are oribatid mites. Internet sources say they just munch on decaying stuff and algae, not plants. They must have come in on the plant because I repotted with fresh media when it came earlier this year. I'm assuming horticultural oils will be best at getting rid of these guys. 

I found a jumping spider in my apartment yesterday and introduced it to my grow shelf. It's still there just chillin out, but I don't think it will grab any of my mites. Oh well.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 9, 2006)

Send me your address and I will mail you a couple of scorpions. Even if they don't eat your pests, they will keep people away from your plants.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 14, 2006)

I was inspired by the technique Chris used.

Are these red spider mites on my Magic Lantern?


----------



## cdub (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely could be. I've never seen these on indoor plants before, only on rosebushes and such outside.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Are these red spider mites on my Magic Lantern?


Rub (gently) the area with a white cloth or tissue. If it's red spider mites, there will be a red stain.


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

Or cotton pads. I had a short bout with mites. Raise your humidity. Fight the cause, not the symptom when it comes to mites (IMHO).


----------

